# Need to remove instrument cluster.



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, My Cruze has a small but persistent buzz coming from the instrument cluster. It is the silver painted trim around the gauges that makes noise so I need to pull the whole cluster out. I removed both parts of the hood above the cluster but there must still be a bolt or two that I can't find underneath the cluster.  Does anyone know what I'm missing here?

Thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If I recall correctly there are two screws under the little modesty cover near the top of the steering column. That cover comes out by detaching a few screws under the steering column, in the little holes there. 

Search around, there are not that many screws holding it in place. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Great, thanks for the response. I was stumped! :bowdown:


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the same buzz, but I haven't been able to figure out if it's coming from the top of the instrument cluster or if its been coming from the seal at the bottom left side of the windshield.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

this should help 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3190-ccustomize-cloth-part-dashboard-2.html


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had to take apart the IP cluster down to removing the clear plastic over the gauges, and add tape on some of the mounting points to fix a plastic on plastic rattle that was incessant. It's been quiet for the past 40k miles.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The silver trim rings just pry off in one piece.


----------

